
78% of Y Combinator Startups Have No Female Founders – And That’s Progress - Libertatea
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/78-percent-of-y-combinator-startups-have-no-female-founders-and-thats-progress/
======
minimaxir
Interesting use of statistical framing in the headline: 78% of YC startups
have no female founder vs. 22% of YC startups have atleast one female founder,
as mentioned in the article.

~~~
gamechangr
I'ld say 7 out of ten programmers are men. Seems like they are keeping with
the probability.

~~~
minimaxir
The point is that the statistics are the _exact same_ , but one makes a much
more baity headline.

